# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Đón giáng sinh tại kinh đô ánh sáng Paris - kinh do anh sang Paris

## hangnt

Đó là các cửa hàng quần áo mới, những xu hướng thời trang mới hay đôi khi chỉ là một nhà hàng thú vị.... Đặc biệt, vào dịp này, thủ đô Paris còn lộng lẫy trong những ánh đèn Giáng sinh được trang trí cầu kỳ khắp các đường phố và điểm vui chơi công cộng.

Người ta gọi Paris là kinh đô ánh sáng quả không sai, đặc biệt là vào dịp lễ Giáng sinh. Toàn bộ thành phố nằm bên bờ sông Seine dường như đang chìm đắm trong bầu không gian mê hoặc với những vòng hoa kim tuyến lấp lánh, những dải đèn màu nhấp nháy, các cây thông Noel, chợ Giáng sinh... Thậm chí du khách còn có thể bắt gặp cảnh tuyết rơi trong không khí ấm áp của đèn màu.


Bên ngoài Nhà thờ Đức Bà Paris trang hoàng lộng lẫy - biểu tượng của thủ đô nước Pháp, là một cây thông Noel lớn với hàng trăm ánh đèn màu xanh.

Hãy chuẩn bị sẵn sàng hộ chiếu và máy ảnh để ghi lại những cảnh đẹp xung quanh thủ đô nước Pháp như: tháp Eiffel, đại lộ Champs Elysees, nhà thờ Đức bà Paris... Đây chỉ là một trong nhiều địa danh hấp dẫn khách du lịch của thủ đô nước Pháp quanh năm nhưng Giáng sinh lại là dịp đặc biệt.


Trung tâm thương mại Forum des Halles sẽ có màn trình diễn ánh sáng lộng lẫy của những bông hoa tuyết kỹ thuật số phản chiếu lên kính của cung điện Basse cho đến ngày 7.1, khiến tòa nhà trở thành một vũ trụ nên thơ của những chòm sao bằng pha lê, với âm nhạc đặc biệt được tăng cường hiệu lực.


Bên cạnh tháp Eiffel là chợ Giáng sinh Trocadero, nơi có 120 quầy bán quà tặng, đồ trang trí và ẩm thực khắp châu Âu. Ngoài ra, một cây thông Noel khổng lồ và sân trượt băng ngoài trời càng khiến nơi đây thu hút được đông đảo du khách ghé thăm.


Năm nay, hàng ngàn bóng đèn màu xanh dương được thắp sáng dọc theo đại lộ Champs-Elysees


Mỗi năm, hàng ngàn đèn màu nối tiếp nhau dài đến hai cây số của đại lộ Champs-Elysees danh tiếng, từ quảng trường Concorde đến Khải Hoàn Môn.


Trong suốt thời gian lễ Giáng sinh, khoảng 600.000 du khách dạo chơi dọc theo đại lộ Champs-Elysees mỗi ngày. Đây là năm thứ ba đường phố này mở chợ Giáng sinh truyền thống với các ki ốt trắng xinh xắn giữa quảng trường Concorde và Grand Palais.


Lễ Giáng sinh ở thủ đô Pháp được đánh dấu bằng việc thắp sáng 400 cây trên đại lộ Champs-Elysees - đại lộ đẹp nhất thế giới


Ngồi trên bánh xe đu quay tại quảng trường Concorde, du khách sẽ có cơ hội ngắm nhìn vẻ hoa lệ và rực rỡ của Paris dịp Noel.


Quảng trường Vendome, khách sạn Ritz và các cửa hàng đồ trang sức độc quyền như Cartier, Chaumet lấp lánh trong ánh sáng.

_Nguồn: Lao Động_

----------


## Amp21

Đúng là kinh đô ánh sáng  :love struck: 
Lug linh thật vào dịp giáng sinh chắc là lộng lẫy lắm

----------


## loplipop

Paris thật là tráng lệ trong những dịp cuối năm

----------

